# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Set 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Set 2017 às 07:28)

Bom dia
Céu azul e manhã fresquinha com 10.4°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2017 às 10:39)

Por aqui este 1º dia  de Setembro segue já bem quente a esta hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2017 às 11:02)

Boas,

T.minima: 16,3ºC
T.actual: 20,1ºC

Madrugada ventosa.
Falando no vento, ontem ao final da tarde registei em video uma boa ventania no aldeia do Cabreiro, aqui ao lado.
Fica o registo da poeirada,  rajadas intensas.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Set 2017 às 14:39)

E prontos , mais um dia sem história com sol e calor , nunca mais vem a época das chuvas para acabar logo com esta seca .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Set 2017 às 14:57)

Boa tarde hoje por castanheira de pera 33°C

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2017 às 15:04)

Boa tarde, 

Anda lá Setembro, traz-nos um fim de verão com calor mas tranquilo e uma entrada Outonal com a tão preciosa água. 

Por Almada o dia segue já com algum calor, o vento vai soprando fraco com 31,0ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2017 às 15:17)

Mínima fresca de *15,1ºC*, mas dia quente com a nortada a refrescar.

Amanhã teremos acalmia do vento, de manhã vai ser predominante de NE por isso vai aquecer bem, bom para ir à praia.


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2017 às 16:55)

Nortada agora bem forte por aqui, ainda por cima a transportar este cheiro intenso a fumo.


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2017 às 16:56)

Boas!

Aqui em Leiria temos hoje um dia de Sol mas sem estar um calor excessivo. As estações online das redondezas marcam 25/27ºC.


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2017 às 20:01)

máxima: *33.3ºC*
minima: *14.8ºC*
actual: *24.6ºC*


----------



## Geopower (1 Set 2017 às 20:09)

Dia de céu limpo por Telheiras.
Neste momento 23,2ºC. Vento moderado de NW.
Extremos do dia:
18,6ºC
29,9ºC


----------



## Aspvl (1 Set 2017 às 20:53)

Sente-se o cheiro a queimado (penso ser do incêndio de Loures) pela Baixa de Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2017 às 21:35)

Forte nortada, até os sinais de trânsito abanam com força.
Sigo com 17,7 graus, após máxima de 23,3 graus.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Set 2017 às 11:06)

Bom dia calor já aperta por aqui.
Temp actual nos 28.0℃
A mínima foi de 8.1 ℃


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2017 às 12:20)

Lestada já rende 27,1 graus.
Vento nulo, uv em altas, sensação de muito calor.


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2017 às 13:47)

Dia tórrido, estão já *33,0ºC* com vento quase nulo 

Mínima de 19,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2017 às 14:06)

*29,3ºC.*

Ontem a estação do Cabo Raso registou uma rajada máxima de 67 km/h.
Cá em cima é sempre mais elevado, portanto devo ter tido sem grande dificuldade 75/80 km/h.
Terça e Quarta volta à carga.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2017 às 15:45)

Pela Fonte da Telha não há praticamente vento, temperatura agradável e água custa a entrar mas também está divinal. Não podia ter escolhido melhor dia para ir à praia.

Bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## criz0r (2 Set 2017 às 15:59)

Boa tarde,

Muito calor por Almada sem correr qualquer brisa. A noite de ontem ainda foi bem fresquinha, são contrastes deste género que provocam as gripes e constipações.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2017 às 16:03)

Por aqui o dia segue bem quente, aliás não é nada fácil para quem anda a vindimar aqui pelo Ribatejo com temperaturas bem acima dos 30 ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2017 às 16:07)

Chegou agora aos *34,1ºC*  maldito inferno que nunca mais acaba e entramos no 6º mes quente consecutivo...


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2017 às 19:04)

máxima de *35.7ºC*
agora *30.5ºC*

a minima não registei porque a estação desligou se de madrugada


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2017 às 00:31)

máxima: *30.3ºC*
minima: *13.2ºC*
actual: *17.8ºC*


----------



## Zulo (4 Set 2017 às 08:19)

Ontem por volta das 22h30 o céu estava assim,pelos lados da Amadora:







Hoje pelas 06H15, já no Jamor, começou a caír uma "morrinha", uma chuva muito muito leve,que dura até agora.
Bom para a rega.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2017 às 08:39)

Bom dia, está a borrifar , sente se bem na pele mas nem chega a molhar o chão, não esperava que chegasse ao outro lado do Tejo, sabe tão bem na pele 

PS: as andorinhas já se estão a juntar nos fios

EDIT 5min depois: já chuvisca agora, o chão vai se molhando


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Set 2017 às 09:04)

Bom dia, por aqui apenas céu nublado e nada de chuviscos, mas ao menos está fresco, estão 20,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2017 às 09:06)

20.5ºC e com 90% humidade (a subir), continua a chuviscar o chão já está todo molhado


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Set 2017 às 09:26)

david 6 disse:


> 20.5ºC e com 90% humidade (a subir), continua a chuviscar o chão já está todo molhado



Manda para cá um pouco, aqui nada de nada é mesmo a bolha.


----------



## Rachie (4 Set 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia. Vista para este.
A ver se aquece que estou de férias e apetece ir a praia 





Enviado do meu P9000 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2017 às 10:57)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Manda para cá um pouco, aqui nada de nada é mesmo a bolha.



ainda continua a chuviscar 

21.5ºC 92% humidade


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2017 às 11:09)

Aqui a palha não rendeu chuvisco algum! Agora já está a limpar e volta o calor infernal, já vai em 25,0ºC a caminho dos 30º

Mínima 19,3ºC


----------



## Teya (4 Set 2017 às 12:10)

Por volta das 11 horas caiu um mini aguaceiro aqui na zona...só deu para sujar o carro.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2017 às 12:15)

já parou de chuviscar, acumulou *1mm* , sigo com 22.9ºC e 93% humidade

vi mais chuva esta manhã do que nos 2/3 dias de aguaceiros/trovoadas no final de Agosto


----------



## Zulo (4 Set 2017 às 12:23)

david 6 disse:


> vi mais chuva esta manhã do que nos 2/3 dias de aguaceiros/trovoadas no final de Agosto



Foi um episódio muito localizado.. Na Amadora choveu forte,em Benfica(a julgar pelos dois vídeos que tenho de um lado e de outro) choveu também forte,mas menos intenso um pouco e com maior duração..


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2017 às 12:57)

Zulo disse:


> Foi um episódio muito localizado.. Na Amadora choveu forte,em Benfica(a julgar pelos dois vídeos que tenho de um lado e de outro) choveu também forte,mas menos intenso um pouco e com maior duração..



aqui nesses dias, só caiu um aguaceiro fraco que acumulou 0 


entretanto o sol já tenta espreitar entre as nuvens, mas ainda está muito nublado, 24ºC 83% humidade


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Set 2017 às 14:26)

Pronto novamente o sol e estão 27,1ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Set 2017 às 17:44)

Por aqui fui todo o caminho para o trabalho, eram 6:20, sempre a borrifar.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2017 às 20:10)

máxima: *28.3ºC*
minima: *17.3ºC*
actual: *21.9ºC*
acumulado: *1mm*


----------



## criz0r (4 Set 2017 às 20:19)

Boa noite,

Manhã de céu muito nublado e alguma morrinha por Almada, a tarde digamos que até foi quente.
Por agora estão 22,1ºC e vento a soprar fraco.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Set 2017 às 11:42)

Bom dia
Céu encoberto.
Temp Mínima de 18.8°C
Temp actual de 21.8°C
Ontem o dia rendeu 0.8mm de precipitação .


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2017 às 14:00)

Boas,

T.actual: 21,5ºC
Vento moderado.

______


Ontem a morrinha rendeu 1 mm por cá, nada mau.
Fica uma foto de ontem manhã cedo aqui perto, a caminho de Sintra.


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2017 às 16:36)

Boa tarde,

Dia muito abafado por Almada bem pior que ontem, à sombra até se está bem com a brisa moderada a fazer-se sentir mas ao Sol está mesmo muito quente talvez devido aos níveis UV.

A temperatura segue nos 29,4ºC a descer, a máxima chegou aos 31,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2017 às 20:07)

Hoje ao inicio da tarde aventurei-me de bike ao fazer a estrada da Malveira-Cabo da Roca, exactamente nesse mesmo sentido.
Apanhei nortada muito forte, sempre impressionante aquele troço entre a Malveira da Serra e a fronteira com Sintra, localizando, antes do grande vale do rio Touro.
Houve alturas que ia contra o vento, e seguia numa recta apenas a 12 km/h, não dava mais,elucidativo.
Para finalizar, hoje tinha mais vento na minha rua, do que no cimo de uma arriba de 70 metros nas Azenhas do Mar, esta zona é mesmo tramada. São restos da época da nortada, mas restos valentes. 
*
17,5ºC*


----------



## cepp1 (5 Set 2017 às 20:12)

Caldas da Rainha segue com 19.0 ºC!! Dia de Verão como tem sido normal este ano por esta zona com céu parcialmente nublado, vento e temperaturas amenas


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2017 às 21:53)

máxima: *31.5ºC*
minima: *16.3ºC*
actual: *20.6ºC*


----------



## cepp1 (6 Set 2017 às 01:12)

cai a morrinha do costuma nas caldas da rainha, chão todo molhado


----------



## cepp1 (6 Set 2017 às 07:52)

Céu encoberto pela caldas da rainha, temperatura atual de 17,2 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2017 às 08:03)

Boas,
Nortada bastante forte por cá,não esperava tanto, nem os modelos.
Rajadas certamente nos 70/80km/h.


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2017 às 12:44)

Boa tarde,

26,5ºC actuais e vento nulo. Vamos ver até onde vai a máxima hoje.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2017 às 12:53)

Mínima de 20ºC

Agora já uns infernais 28,2ºC a caminho de no mínimo uns 33ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Set 2017 às 15:29)

Boa tarde, aqui estão 34,6ºC, mas já esteve nos 35,2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2017 às 15:38)

33.3ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Set 2017 às 18:15)

Máxima de 30,3 graus , vamos ver se não termino a zeros este mês .


----------



## Zulo (6 Set 2017 às 18:29)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Máxima de 30,3 graus , vamos ver se não termino a zeros este mês .


Para a semana já é Outubro?


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2017 às 18:36)

Por aqui a máxima ficou-se pelos 33,1ºC. Apesar de ter estado calor o vento aliviou um pouco a sensação térmica.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Set 2017 às 18:37)

Zulo disse:


> Para a semana já é Outubro?




Outubro , só vai ter tempo mais fresco mas nada de chuva , as barragens precisam de chuva e não de tempo fresco sem chuva .


----------



## Zulo (6 Set 2017 às 19:00)

Estamos a dia 6, já se diz que o mês vai ficar a 0... O melhor é fazermos a dança da chuva e parar com os lamentos..


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2017 às 19:02)

Máxima de 32,5ºC

Agora 28,5ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Set 2017 às 19:08)

Zulo disse:


> Estamos a dia 6, já se diz que o mês vai ficar a 0... O melhor é fazermos a dança da chuva e parar com os lamentos..



O "AA" nao vai ceder tão cedo , a mudar só na segunda quinzena de setembro , mas não está fácil não !


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2017 às 21:37)

máxima: *33.7ºC*
minima: *13.6ºC*
actual: *21.9ºC*


----------



## Geopower (6 Set 2017 às 22:08)

Mais um dia quente por Lisboa. Neste momento 23,8ºC. Vento fraco.
Extremos do dia: 
*30,1ºC
18,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2017 às 23:09)

Boas noites,
Nortada intensa e apenas *17,3ºC.*

Cá em casa perguntam-me " Para que este vento todo?" lol enfim, temos que aguentar.
___________
Só uma nota,  contaram-me que vão colocar cancelas fixas na estrada do guincho ,naquelas dias grande acumulação de areia fruto do vendaval, as cancelas irão então proibir a circulação automóvel. Excelente ideia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2017 às 01:38)

Máxima rondou os* 27ºC.*

Está uma nortada brutal na rua, apesar de não ser muito frequente, quando vêm rajadas parece inverno. *15,8ºC* agora, como é que amanhã vão estar 35ºC...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Set 2017 às 09:22)

Bom dia, a máxima de ontem foi de 35,4ºC, hoje promete passar dos 36ºC e já vão 71 dias que praticamente não chove nestas zonas e é para continuar.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2017 às 11:01)

Bom dia,

Lestada a fazer das suas, sigo já com uns torridos *28,1ºC.*
Hoje está mais calor aqui do que em Cascais, pois por lá está brisa de SO.
Só assim é consigo ter mais calor do que Cascais.
Vento? Desligaram, é nulo imagine-se. lol contudo logo a tarde volta aparecer com alguma força.
Amanhã descida acentuada da temperatura e tareia de nortada, será o dia mais ventoso destes ultimos dias.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Set 2017 às 11:37)

Já estão 31,3ºC, mais um dia de forno.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2017 às 12:17)

30,1 graus 
Muito calor para esta zona.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Set 2017 às 12:19)

33,1ºC, estou farto do calor.


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2017 às 12:29)

Boas

Mínima de 19,6ºC

Agora já vai nos 32,0ºC, mais um dia para esquecer sem historia...


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2017 às 12:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> 30,1 graus
> Muito calor para esta zona.



Bem, temperatura pouco habitual para esses lados a esta hora, eu aqui pela Cova da Piedade ainda tenho 28,3ºC mas a subir em flecha.
Hoje pelas 10h já não dava para entrar dentro do carro com o calor, tive de abrir as portas todas, este calor não está para brincadeiras.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2017 às 13:51)

Passou dos 30ºC, esperemos que a nortada volte a tempo para tirar este calor...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Set 2017 às 14:29)

Neste momento conto com uns tórridos 33,3 graus e a subir ainda , espero uns 35 ou mesmo 36 graus para hoje .


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Set 2017 às 14:36)

Já nos 36,1ºC e praticamente não existe vento.


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2017 às 15:05)

*36ºC*


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2017 às 16:15)

A brincar a brincar já vou nos 34,8ºC, muito calor e muito abafado na Cova da Piedade sem correr uma brisa sequer.


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2017 às 19:10)

máxima: *36.3ºC*
minima: *14.8ºC*
actual: *30.1ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Set 2017 às 19:27)

Boas
De manhã alguma frescura com mínima de 9.7°C
Depois o sol apareceu e tive uma maxima de 31.4°C
Agora estão  22.6°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2017 às 20:38)

Mais um dia bem quente aqui pelo Ribatejo, para ajudar ainda mais a seca.
Tenho conhecimento que aqui pela lezíria já existem furos que já baixaram cerca de 6 metros o nível da água.
Aqui pela minha horta ainda não me posso queixar muito, pois se lhe tirar uns 2 metros de água no poço, ele no volta a repor a água tal e qual, mas sei de pessoas em que os seus poços estão literalmente com pouca água.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2017 às 21:23)

Boas noites,

Verdade @criz0r , muito quente por cá, a máxima foi aos *32,0ºC*, e os modelos metiam 28/29ºC, a lestada baralha e muito as previsões, mesmo em cima do acontecimento.
Neste momento *21,3ºC*, e claro vento, lestada moderada a forte. 

A estação de referência voltou ontem ao activo, boa noticia, a má noticia é que ao pesquisar os dias,8,9 e 10 de Agosto não há dados nenhuns.
Pensava que a estação ao voltar a ficar on os dados eram logo repostos, bah grande treta.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Set 2017 às 22:08)

Boa noite, muito calor por aqui, a máxima foi de 36,9ºC, agora estão 35,9ºC parece Julho.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Set 2017 às 22:14)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Boa noite, muito calor por aqui, a máxima foi de 36,9ºC, agora estão 35,9ºC parece Julho.


Isso está correcto ?!!!!
Sai agora da calções e tive frio.
Aqui estão 14.0℃


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2017 às 22:20)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Boa noite, muito calor por aqui, a máxima foi de 36,9ºC, agora estão 35,9ºC parece Julho.


Completamente impossível! A EMA de Coruche seguia com 19,9ºC às 22:00...
Se esse valor estiver correto, então registas a temperatura mais alta de toda a Europa...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Set 2017 às 22:22)

WHORTAS disse:


> Isso está correcto ?!!!!
> Sai agora da calções e tive frio.
> Aqui estão 14.0℃



Ás 21h a estação do IPMA de Coruche dava 19,9ºC.
Mesmo assim ele sente calor..estranho..


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2017 às 22:24)

Boas!
Dia bastante quente por aqui também, apesar do vento. Não há muito mais a mencionar...


----------



## meteocaldas (7 Set 2017 às 22:49)

E por aqui, como é hábito, temperaturas amenas :-)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Comparativo das estações IPMA: (permite ordenar por nome, temperatura, etc)
*http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxstations.php*

Comparativo das estações amadoras:
*http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php*


----------



## remember (7 Set 2017 às 23:14)

Boas,nada de muito relevante para relatar nos ultimos dias, dai a minha ausência!
Máx: 35,6ºC
Min: 18,1ºC
Actual: 24,2ºC e 29% de HR


----------



## criz0r (8 Set 2017 às 01:28)

Boa madrugada,

Noite tropical até ao momento, registo 23,2ºC actuais e tudo tranquilo por aqui.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Set 2017 às 09:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Completamente impossível! A EMA de Coruche seguia com 19,9ºC às 22:00...
> Se esse valor estiver correto, então registas a temperatura mais alta de toda a Europa...





4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Ás 21h a estação do IPMA de Coruche dava 19,9ºC.
> Mesmo assim ele sente calor..estranho..



Ah bolas desculpem lá queria dizer 25,9ºC, hoje mais fresco, estão 14,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2017 às 10:44)

Impressionante a inversão desta madrugada na Praia da Rainha, Almada.
Depois de uma máxima  de 35,1ºC, a temperatura caiu para uma minima horária de 6,3ºC.
Esteve brisa de leste, mas lá  está foi uma inversão com acalmia, é indiferente o rumo do vento, a temperatura é sempre a cair.


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2017 às 17:39)

máxima: *30.2ºC *(descida de 6ºC)
minima: *13.2ºC*
actual: *25.3ºC* e algum vento


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2017 às 18:10)

Mínima de 17,6ºC

Máxima de 29,4ºC contra os 35,6ºC de ontem, bela queda de temperatura e muito bem vinda. 

Agora estão 24,7ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Set 2017 às 18:12)

Mais um dia seco e sem história  , como todos os outros , só espero chuva mesmo no final de setembro .


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2017 às 20:33)

Boas,

Ontem:
Minima: *16,7ºC* / *32,0ºC*
Hoje: *16,1ºC* / *22,0ºC *(Registada à meia-noite)

Descida impressionante da máxima,* 10ºC* é obra.


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2017 às 00:50)

Boa noite,

Nortada moderada por aqui, um fresquinho divinal na rua depois de uns dias bem quentes.
Esta nebulosidade baixa que se instalou desde as 23h, só me fez lembrar o início das frentes no Outono e Inverno, as saudades apertam e muito.

19,6ºC actuais.


----------



## david 6 (9 Set 2017 às 01:12)

17.3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2017 às 02:20)

*14ºC* de mínima, uma sensação de frio desgraçada agora graças ao vento


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Set 2017 às 09:09)

Bom dia, hoje bem mais fresco, estão 19,4ºC e céu nublado com abertas e o vento já se sente bem, tenho uma duvida, como é possivel aqui nestas zonas não choveu nada em Agosto e o IPMA baixou a seca de severa para moderada e outra nas zonas de montagil choveu tanto e continua em seca severa?!!!, algo não bate certo.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2017 às 09:29)

Ontem de manhã, no Cabeço de Manique, Alcabideche.
Limite do concelho de Cascais/Sintra.
Cota máxima 191 mts, o vento de leste estava bem intenso.
É um "miradouro" pouco conhecido, mas tem uma vista bem ampliada para todos os quadrantes.

Troço bem encaixado do vale da ribeira de Manique.









Zoom à zona da serra com nevoeiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Set 2017 às 16:49)

Por aqui o dia segue fresco e com vento moderado.


----------



## cepp1 (9 Set 2017 às 17:46)

20 ºC aqui por Leiria e uma ventania!!! Aqui pelo oeste está a ser um dos Verões mais ventosos e frios que apanhei!!


----------



## david 6 (9 Set 2017 às 19:34)

maxima: *25.3ºC*
minima: *17.0ºC *(até agora)
actual: *20.3ºC*

dia ventoso


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2017 às 00:53)

Boa noite,

A estação Meteorológica da Cova da Piedade, está novamente operacional e a debitar dados no WU conforme podem verificar na minha signature.
A construção do RS e alguma falta de tempo por motivos profissionais levou a que estivesse Offline durante alguns meses, mas ficou tudo em conformidade. 
Estou curioso para ver o comportamento das máximas agora com este novo RS e comparar com as outras 2 estações de referência da região.

Dados actuais por aqui:

Temp: 18,5ºC
H.R: 70%
Pressão: 1015 hPa
Vento: NE a 20km/h


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2017 às 18:24)

máxima: *27.1ºC*
minima: *10.8ºC*
actual: *24.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2017 às 21:53)

Rajada de 71km/h há momentos.
Farto de ventanias. Lol
Sopra a 39 km/h
17,3 graus


----------



## undersnite (10 Set 2017 às 21:55)

Boa noite,
mínima de 13.4°
máxima de 23.4°
Por agora 16.3° e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2017 às 23:51)

16.5ºC


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2017 às 00:39)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 26,0ºC e o novo RS a comportar-se ás mil maravilhas comparativamente com as estações da região.
A noite segue calma com 18,8ºC actuais, vento fraco de NE e humidade nos 65%.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (11 Set 2017 às 09:10)

Bom dia, estão 18,3ºC e céu limpo, hoje já vai ser mais quente, anteontem com as nuvens que estavam e o vento já ouvi pessoas a queixarem-se " mas que tempo é este, está frio, que não venha é chuva", enfim não tenho palavras para isto.


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2017 às 10:10)

Bom dia!

De volta a Leiria depois de uma semana de férias! 

Por aqui temos uma manhã de céu muito cinzento e algum chuvisco.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2017 às 10:58)

Boas,

Hoje de manhã cedo tive tempo e subi a Serra e lá entrei no capacete. Precipitação oculta a molhar me e nevoeiro. Ambiente espectacular. Logo partilho fotos.
Fiquei impressionado com a seca na serra. A fonte que está perto da Peninha, secou.
A ribeira da mula à cota 300mts corre um fio mínimo. A barragem da mula está cheia, mas isso é pouco representativo.


----------



## Candy (11 Set 2017 às 14:51)

Boas,

O dia, hoje, amanheceu molhado por Peniche.
Tempo muito húmido e poças de água no chão até há pouquinho tempo. Está agora a abrir e o sol já vai espreitando. 
O ar da proximidade do outono já se vai notando por cá.


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2017 às 15:12)

Fornalha ligada por aqui, eu a pensar que já me tinha livrado disto por algum tempo afinal não. 29,4ºC e vento fraco variável.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (11 Set 2017 às 15:36)

De volta ao calor, estão 31,3ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2017 às 18:20)

Qual forno, estou em Linhó e ia voando à pouco quando passei num túnel de vento da nortada, e não estou a brincar quando digo que me impossibilitou de andar para  a frente durante uns segundos Sempre que venho cá não sei como é que os habitantes aguentam, ventos ciclonicos a toda a hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2017 às 19:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Qual forno, estou em Linhó e ia voando à pouco quando passei num túnel de vento da nortada, e não estou a brincar quando digo que me impossibilitou de andar para  a frente durante uns segundos Sempre que venho cá não sei como é que os habitantes aguentam, ventos ciclonicos a toda a hora.



Interessante relato, olha em Alcabideche é bem pior que Linhó, Cabreiro pior que Alcabideche, Malveira  da Serra pior que Cabreiro, Biscaia pior que a Malveira da Serra, e assim sucessivamente. Um pequeno exercício do poder do vendaval da zona, aumentando de intensidade de Este para Oeste/NO.
Resumindo, o reino do vento não é para meninos.


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2017 às 19:17)

máxima: *31.5ºC*
minima: *13.2ºC*
actual: *25.8ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2017 às 19:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante relato, olha em Alcabideche é bem pior que Linhó, Cabreiro pior que Alcabideche, Malveira  da Serra pior que Cabreiro, Biscaia pior que a Malveira da Serra, e assim sucessivamente. Um pequeno exercício do poder do vendaval da zona, aumentando de intensidade de Este para Oeste/NO.
> Resumindo, o reino do vento não é para meninos.


Acho que nem no Inverno vi rajadas tão violentas e constantes, mas também era um efeito "túnel de vento", quando fui mais para um sítio aberto acalmou mais...


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2017 às 20:06)

@jonas_87 @guisilva5000 pois, calculo que mais uma vez a Nortada tenha sido explosiva por ai.
Aqui ela só começou a acelerar pelas 17h que foi quando a temperatura deu um tombo, a rajada máxima ficou-se por uns modestos 37,8km/h .


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2017 às 21:37)

criz0r disse:


> @jonas_87 @guisilva5000 pois, calculo que mais uma vez a Nortada tenha sido explosiva por ai.
> Aqui ela só começou a acelerar pelas 17h que foi quando a temperatura deu um tombo, a rajada máxima ficou-se por uns modestos 37,8km/h .



Não, longe  de ser explosiva, apenas dia nortada algo intensa.
Para aqui ter nortada explosiva, isso implica estragos na rede electrica, quedas de arvores entre outras ocorrências, como aconteceu  8,9,10 de Agosto deste ano.
De resto foi um dia qb ventoso, o normal. lol
Vento realmente forte, aparentemente está reservado para sexta.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que nem no Inverno vi rajadas tão violentas e constantes, mas também era um efeito "túnel de vento", quando fui mais para um sítio aberto acalmou mais...



Sim é normal, aqui a rajada maxima anual é quase sempre em Julho ou Agosto ali os  85-95 km/h raramente falham.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2017 às 21:56)

Já algum tempo que não partilho uma reportagem da serra, aqui vai.
Ficam então as fotos de hoje  de manhã nas entranhas do capacete da serra de Sintra.
Fora dele sol radioso, lá dentro a conversa é outra.
Sou suspeito, mas a serra de Sintra é qualquer coisa...assim  vale mais a pena fazer desporto por lá.
@criz0r  por vezes falas das tuas vistas para o capacete da serra, lá dentro está assim:

Cota 330 mts, no asfalto alguma precipitação oculta gerada no topos das arvores.









Durante a subida ao Monge(cota 491 mts).





Junto ao Monge.
Precipitação oculta bem valente, veja-se o trilho.









Depois lá fui para a caminho da Peninha.









Para finalizar...


----------



## criz0r (12 Set 2017 às 00:52)

@jonas_87 fotos magníficas , realmente quem vê o capacete quase diariamente de longe, nem imagina um terço do que é presenciar esse ambiente.

A foto da árvore totalmente coberta de musgo é qualquer coisa..


----------



## ruijacome (12 Set 2017 às 07:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já algum tempo que não partilho uma reportagem da serra, aqui vai.
> Ficam então as fotos de hoje  de manhã nas entranhas do capacete da serra de Sintra.
> Fora dele sol radioso, lá dentro a conversa é outra.
> Sou suspeito, mas a serra de Sintra é qualquer coisa...assim  vale mais a pena fazer desporto por lá.
> ...



Sou só eu que não consigo ver as fotos ?


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Set 2017 às 09:15)

Muito bom a serra de sintra do seu melhor, está o pais todo em seca e ai esse cenário magnifico, bem por aqui vou com 20,2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## undersnite (12 Set 2017 às 09:54)

Boas,
manhã solarenga (!) com mínima de 14.5°, e atuais 17.4°.


----------



## criz0r (12 Set 2017 às 14:08)

Boa tarde,

Dia muito semelhante ao de ontem, a registar hoje apenas menos 1ºC de diferença com 27,6ºC actuais.
O vento vai soprando fraco de NE com 40% de h.r.


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2017 às 15:21)

29.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2017 às 20:36)

máxima: *30.1ºC*
minima: *12.7ºC*
actual: *22.0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2017 às 20:44)

Boas,

Forte nortada e 17,6 graus.
Até ao momento, os dados da estação de referência são estes;

Velocidade máxima de vento: 47 km/h
Rajada máxima: 71 km/h

Para sexta o IPMA deve lançar o aviso amarelo de vento..
Para cá o Arpege mete rajadas de 80 km/h.

Aqui na zona as pessoas vão se queixando do vento. Curiosamente entrou se em setembro e a nortada não abrandou, antes pelo contrário.


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2017 às 23:51)

Boa noite!

Aqui em Leiria tivemos um dia de Sol mas ameno. As noites têm refrescado bem, sinal de que o Outono se aproxima, só a chuva é que ainda não há sinal dela... 

Por agora 17.5ºC na estação do MeteoLeiria.


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2017 às 00:32)

Boa noite,

Fecho de dia 12, com uma máxima de 28,5ºC.
A madrugada segue ainda com 20,1ºC 71% de h.r, Lestada fraca e 1019hPa.


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2017 às 09:44)

Bom dia.

Manhã de nevoeiro em Leiria, parece já estar a querer levantar. As estações WU aqui da zona marcam 17/18ºC.


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2017 às 10:52)

Bom dia,

Temperatura a disparar por aqui, já nos 23,5ºC. A humidade está nos 61% e o vento vai soprando fraco sem direcção definida.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2017 às 16:09)

32.3ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (13 Set 2017 às 18:03)

Boa tarde, mais um dia de calor, a máxima foi de 33,7ºC, por agora estão 31,2ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2017 às 21:26)

Por aqui foi mais um dia bem ameno, tendo em conta que já estamos praticamente a meio de Setembro.
Já as noite e madrugadas são bem frescas.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2017 às 21:49)

máxima: *33.2ºC*
minima: *15.0ºC*
actual: *20.1ºC*


----------



## undersnite (13 Set 2017 às 22:04)

Boa noite,
hoje foi mais um dia parecido aos anteriores, de fim de verão.
Máxima de 25.9°C, neste momento noite agradável com 18°.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2017 às 22:26)

Boas,
Nortada bem forte por cá, só pode ser super localizada  pois a placa informativa da A16 aqui nas traseiras nada refere sobre o vento forte.
É o que dá a ascendi basear se numa estação meteorológica deles instalada numa zona bem menos ventosa que esta.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2017 às 22:30)

Aqui na GL também já ouvi umas rajadas. Gago Coutinho já andou com vento médio na ordem dos 30 km/h, depois acalmou mas ainda aparecem algumas rajadas. 17,7ºC (IST).


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2017 às 22:55)

Aqui os sinais de trânsito abanam com muita força. Vendaval localizado, faço ideia na Malveira da Serra...
É uma pena ser único membro desta zona.


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2017 às 00:53)

Boa noite,

@jonas_87 tens mesmo de apostar forte numa estação, essa zona já pede há muito uns belos registos de vento .

Por aqui, a máxima de ontem chegou aos 29,9ºC portanto um dia bem quente e a Nortada que se instalou a partir das 16h veio aliviar bastante a sensação térmica.
Diga-se porém, que a rajada máxima por aqui fixou-se apenas nos 35km/h e o vento médio sempre superior a 20km/h. A outra estação de referência aqui na zona a MeteoAlmada também se ficou pelos 32km/h.

A noite segue com 19,6ºC actuais, 73% de h.r e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2017 às 08:05)

Como já esperava o IPMA lá lançou aviso amarelo referente ao vento.
O arpege mete rajadas de 85 km/h para cá, impressionante, tendo em conta que já estamos a  meados de setembro.
Amanhã sim, há condições para ter nortada violenta por cá.Será mais um dia, com rajadas de 100 km/h em pontos específicos do concelho, e abaixo da cota 200/230 mts.
Aproveitando este o último vendaval de verão,o de amanhã, vou então tentar fazer registos na Malveira da Serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2017 às 10:57)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> @jonas_87 tens mesmo de apostar forte numa estação, essa zona já pede há muito uns belos registos de vento .
> 
> ...



Boas,
Vou falar sobre a estação e respectiva instalação na próxima reunião de condomínio, vamos ver.
Pois para aqui esses dados são muito modestos, para não dizer pouco significantes, o que é normal, são zonas distintas.
Olha a estação de referência na qual eu me guio ja ficou on, ontem registou rajada máxima de 76 km/h, e velocidade máxima de vento de 53 km/h.
Bem me queria parecer que isto estava bem  forte, por cá deve ter tido rajada de 80/85 km/h.


----------



## WMeteo (14 Set 2017 às 11:32)

Bom dia,

Neste momento no sul do concelho de Torres Vedras, e após durante algum tempo com o céu encoberto, registam-se agora algumas abertas significativas, enquanto o vento vai soprando fraco. 

Num breve balanço sobre os meses de Julho e Agosto, saliento a existência no mês de Julho de vários dias com vento significativo, pese embora não disponha de dados sobre a respectiva velocidade. O mesmo se registou no início do mês de Agosto. Relativamente à chuva, nada de significativo, talvez com excepção do período final do mês de Agosto, em que caiu, mas de forma muito pouco significativa, alguns chuviscos.  

Relativamente ao mês de Setembro, o cenário tem-se pautado pela ausência de chuva. 

--------

@jonas_87 Ontem estive pela zona do Sobral da Abelheira e constatei o estado em que se encontra um curso de água localizado a Oeste da mencionada localidade, junto aquelas encostas próximas da Picanceira. O referido curso de água cruza-se a determinado momento, com um caminho de terra e, dada a ausência de chuva nos últimos meses, encontra-se completamente seco, pelo menos na zona onde passei.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2017 às 11:44)

meteoW disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Neste momento no sul do concelho de Torres Vedras, e após durante algum tempo com o céu encoberto, registam-se agora algumas abertas significativas, enquanto o vento vai soprando fraco.
> 
> ...



Boas,

Curiosamente ontem andei por lá perto, Monte Bom / Pedra Amassada.
Fiquei de facto preocupado com a seca, com sinais visíveis em algumas represas, charcos.
Provavelmente essa ribeira que falas é rio Sobral que vem da Tapada de Mafra, julgo eu, tendo em conta que a Tapada de Mafra é uma zona rica em água, isso trata-se sem duvida um mau sinal .
__________


Rajadas máximas registadas ontem pela rede IPMA.
Enquadrei o registo da estação que sigo.., mais a NO, os registos terão sido bem mais elevados, trata-se de um fenomeno localizado, devido a vertente sul da serra e sua aceleração.


----------



## WMeteo (14 Set 2017 às 11:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Curiosamente ontem andei por lá perto, Monte Bom / Pedra Amassada.
> Fiquei de facto preocupado com a seca, com sinais visíveis em algumas represas, charcos.
> Provavelmente essa ribeira que falas é rio Sobral que vem da Tapada de Mafra, julgo eu, tendo em conta que a Tapada de Mafra é uma zona rica em água, isso trata-se sem duvida um mau sinal .



Sim, julgo que é precisamente o Rio do Sobral que fica junto à encosta da Picanceira. 

Apenas quando passei o tal cruzamento entre o curso de água e o caminho de terra na zona indicada, é que me apercebi que era de facto um rio, encontrando-se o mesmo protegido por um conjunto de canas de ambos os lados e, como mencionado anteriormente, completamente seco.


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2017 às 15:59)

@jonas_87 o meu pai pretende adquirir uma estação e colocar no topo do prédio, vive no 4º andar e na reunião de condomínio disseram-lhe que isso poderia abrir um precedente a outros vizinhos. Compreende-se até certo ponto esta posição, mas não deixa de ser triste porque seria em prol da Ciência e uma vez que o local é uma das zonas mais altas do Concelho de Almada iria aumentar o potencial para se ter registos de vento notáveis. Enfim é o que temos.

Entretanto, pela Cova da Piedade o vento tem-se mantido constante na casa dos 20km/h c/ rajadas superiores e temperatura nos 27,8ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (14 Set 2017 às 19:24)

Boa tarde, um pouco menos quente a máxima de hoje, 30,4ºC, também devido ao vento que soprou moderado durante a tarde, tendo chegado aos 40km/h o que é muito bom para secar ainda mais as terras, enfim...


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2017 às 20:55)

ventania a esta hora


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2017 às 20:57)

Boas!

Está a refrescar bem neste inicio de noite por aqui, as estações aqui da zona estão com a mínima do dia, valores da ordem do 15/16ºC.


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2017 às 21:13)

Bem verdade, a temperatura deu um tombo impressionante desde as 18h. Registo de momento 18,6ºC e a descer a bom ritmo.

A nortada, fez-se sentir principalmente entre as 18h e 19h e tem-se mantido quase sempre acima dos 20km/h.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2017 às 22:04)

máxima: *29.5ºC*
minima: *14.3ºC*
actual: *16.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2017 às 22:11)

Noite bastante fria.
15,9ºC e nortada muito forte.

Hoje à noite ao sair do trabalho fiz uma pequena medição do vento em Cascais, e depois fiz uma na minha rua.
Em Cascais fiz medição numa rua com orientação norte- sul.
Veja-se a diferença  incrivel entre os dois pontos, hoje isto está tão localizado que nem a estação de referência regista grandes ventos, impressionante.
O AROME tem colocado manchas minisculas de rajadas a 70 km/h, a norte de Cascais, precisamente aqui na zona, detalhe de louvar.

Cascais





Alcabideche





Convertendo os valores para km/h, deixo um resumo.

Local: *Cascais*
Tempo de medição: 1 minuto e 10 segundos
Velocidade média: *13,6 km/h*
Rajada máxima:  *48,96 km/h*

Local: *Alcabideche*
Tempo de medição: 1 minuto
Velocidade média: *48,24 km/h*
Rajada máxima:  *74,52 km/h*

Assim que se sobe a 3ºcircular a caminho de Alcabideche é aí que começam as rajadas a embater no carro, a forte nortada facilmente se delimita a partir daí para norte.
Apesar de estar habituado a estas mudanças brutais de vento a escassos 4 kms, faz sempre alguma confusão.
Apenas mais um complemento quando afirmo que o aqui se passa é localizado, sendo a EMA do Cabo Raso muitas vezes pouco representativa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2017 às 00:04)

Já estão 15°C na rua mas com o vento a sensação é arrepiante...


----------



## AndréGM22 (15 Set 2017 às 03:17)

Aproximadamente 16º mas o vento de facto está a baixar bastante a sensação térmica


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Set 2017 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês manhã fresca a convidar um _casibeque_ pelos ombros, céu limpo e o vento sopra com rajadas mais fortes de vez em quando. Agora a minha Auriol marca 17º.
Dentro de um par de semanas chega o Outono. Será bem-vindo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2017 às 14:52)

13,5ºC de mínima, não foi a mais baixa do Verão mas esteve perto. Hoje vai ser mais um dia fresco e de ventania, preparem os casacos.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Set 2017 às 15:23)

Boa tarde, vento e mais vento, mas ao menos está fresco, estão 24,4ºC.


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2017 às 15:24)

Bom dia,

Confesso que já não sabia o que era sair de casa com 16,1ºC que foi a mínima de hoje. A nortada persistente, acentuava e muito o desconforto térmico.

O dia segue com céu limpo, 22,4ºC e rajada máxima de 40,3km/h com uma velocidade média praticamente entre os 25/30km/h. Mais logo sou capaz de ir espreitar ao Cristo-Rei e fazer umas medições com o anemómetro portátil.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2017 às 16:16)

Boa tarde!
Dia muito fresco também por aqui. Estão, somente, *20,8ºC*. 
Máxima: Uns impressionantes, *21ºC*.
Mínima: *15,7ºC*. Senti frio durante a noite.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2017 às 18:44)

maxima: *23.9ºC*
minima: *12.9ºC*
actual: *19.7ºC* e um belo de um ventinho


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2017 às 19:29)

também fui lá fora agora 1min testar a app Zephyrus Wind Meter e registei rajada de aproximado *55km/h
*
entretanto continua a descer bem, vou com *18ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Set 2017 às 19:31)

Boas , dia bastante ventoso com uma intensificação do vento agora .


----------



## Aspvl (15 Set 2017 às 20:11)

Está fresco! Esperemos que assim continue...
P.S.: Cheira a fumo na rua... incêndio de Mafra?


----------



## Teya (15 Set 2017 às 20:21)

Boa noite, 18.4ºC mas com o vento que está a sensação térmica é de uns 13ºC ou menos.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2017 às 20:44)

16.4ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2017 às 20:51)

A noite por aqui segue com vento moderado, tal com se fez sentir já durante a madrugada e de dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2017 às 22:05)

Boas,

Máxima:18,7 graus
Mínima: 14,7 graus
Rajada máxima: 71 km/h

Esperava mais vento.
Tenho tidto mais vento em dias sem aviso. Lol


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2017 às 00:22)

Frio gelado por aqui, apesar de que devem estar uns 14°C, o vento piora bem a coisa. Máxima não passou dos 22°C. Olá Outono?

Nem um casaco chega...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Set 2017 às 09:16)

Bom dia, minima fresca, 10,7ºC, por agora estão 13,9ºC.

Este é o estado em que se encontra a barragem de Montargil, sem palavras.


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Set 2017 às 09:17)

Bom dia
 Madrugada geladinha.
Temperatura mínima de 6.2℃
Agora céu azul e Temperatura actual de 13.6℃


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2017 às 17:13)

Mínima mais baixa dos últimos 4 meses, *12,3ºC * (praticamente 5ºC abaixo da média)


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2017 às 19:25)

Boas,

Não esperava tanto frio hoje.
Dia ventoso e com máxima de apenas *18,4ºC.*
A minima foi de *12,9ºC*.

Neste momento, forte nortada e *15,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2017 às 19:28)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Bom dia, minima fresca, 10,7ºC, por agora estão 13,9ºC.
> 
> Este é o estado em que se encontra a barragem de Montargil, sem palavras.



Fotos impressionantes.


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2017 às 19:36)

máxima: *25.2ºC*
minima: *11.6ºC*
actual: *19.7ºC*

pensei que minima descesse mais, talvez o vento tenha influenciado, este verão já tive 4 ou 5 minimas na casa dos 10ºC


----------



## remember (16 Set 2017 às 21:10)

Boas a mínima mais baixa do Verão esta noite 13,4ºC, agora sigo com 16,6ºC. Não me lembro de um verão com mínimas tão baixas como este de 2017... Se a memória não me falha, o ano passado era tanto o calor que passava noites e noites com a janela aberta e mesmo assim mal dormia com tanto calor...


----------



## criz0r (17 Set 2017 às 01:42)

Boa madrugada,

Resumo do dia de ontem:

Máxima: 23,1ºC
Mínima: 15,1ºC
Rajada máxima: 39 km/h

Por agora a temperatura já vai nos 15,9ºC, pode ser que desça aos 14ºC e chegue à mínima mais baixa deste Verão.


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2017 às 03:39)

11.4ºC, sensação de 9.6ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Set 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia, minima bem fria já, 8ºC mas em Lamas de Mouro segundo o IPMA já houve geada, -0,4ºC impressionante.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2017 às 10:36)

Boas,

Minima: *13,9ºC*
Actual: *17,4ºC*

Pois é, parece que nesta madrugada já ocorreu geada em alguns locais do país, nomeadamente no interior norte.


----------



## WMeteo (17 Set 2017 às 11:39)

Bom dia,

Sexta-Feira, dia de vindima foi bastante ventoso aqui pelo sul do concelho, ainda para mais de acordo com a localização da vinha, numa zona alta. No entanto, o sol marcou presença durante o dia inteiro. Salientar que de manha o frio marcou presença. 

Ontem, Sábado foi um dia menos ventoso, e ao final do dia foi já possível verificar a baixa das temperaturas neste período do mês. Aliás, tal cenário é igualmente verificado durante as noites, que a nível de temperaturas contrasta com a situação registada nas semanas anteriores.

Neste momento, vento fraco, nuvens e algum sol.


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2017 às 13:45)

minima de *7.5ºC*

agora sigo com 23.0ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Set 2017 às 16:13)

Mínima de *12,4ºC*, máxima não passou dos *22ºC*. 

Amanhã é possível chuva fraca por volta da hora de almoço.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2017 às 19:50)

Hoje por aqui foi um dia ameno, e como tal aproveitei o final de tarde para fazer uma caminhada de 10 km pela natureza, e eis que encontrei algumas maravilhas mesmo junto á estrada.

Aqui achei estranho, pois sendo uma pequena barragem e ainda ter alguma água a cobrir o fundo, foi até que parei e achei o cano da nascente, que debitava ainda um bom caudal.













E depois de andar mais um quilómetro, mais á frente deparo-me com mais uma mina de água, simplesmente a debitar água para o ribeiro.
E que tanta falta me fazia uma mina igual a estas aqui na minha quinta.

E estamos nós a atravessar um longo período de seca, por isso é que observar estas "obras-primas" da natureza, fazem com que nunca fique desiludido ao fim de cada caminhada.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2017 às 20:13)

Boas,

Bem isto foi de facto um arrefecimento interessante, apesar da pequena subida da temperatura de hoje, ainda não deu para chegar aos 20ºC, ficou-se nos 19,8ºC.
Esta madrugada vai estar vento fraco, finalmente.
Amanhã talvez aproveite o facto de passar no Pisão no treino matinal e faço o registo daquela potente inversão, vou usar o sensor da auriol.
Quase de certeza que apanho uma temperara entre os 8-10ºC, é a minha aposta, vamos ver.


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2017 às 20:19)

minima: *7.5ºC*
maxima: *24.3ºC*
actual: *17.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2017 às 21:58)

T.actual: *15,3ºC*
Vento fraco(sopra a 11 km/h), e que bem que sabe esta acalmia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2017 às 07:18)

Wow, *10,8°C* de mínima, isto é um valor de Inverno. Esta "onda de frio" é valente, não me lembro de tais temperaturas em Setembro.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Set 2017 às 07:45)

Uau !
Está a chover .
Ja não me lembrava de cómo era chover !!
Temperatura actual de 11.9°C


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2017 às 10:51)

Bom dia,

Passei a semana passada em Liverpool, onde apanhei um longuíssimo pós-frontal, aguaceiros e temperaturas baixas. Mas ao chegar cá, para dizer a verdade, não notei muita diferença. 
Ontem, mínima na casa dos *12ºC* (com a máxima a tocar levemente nos *20ºC*), e hoje mínima de *13ºC*. O dia começa espantosamente chuvoso, tendo em conta o que estava previsto, visto que a chuva cai com intensidade há bastante tempo.

Sigo com 18ºC e vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2017 às 10:56)

Boas!

A manhã iniciou-se com chuva fraca em Leiria que entretanto já parou e o Sol já vai brilhando. Temperaturas na ordem dos 19ºC nas estações da zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2017 às 11:02)

Chuva fraca mas bem persistente.
18,6 graus


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 11:05)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui esteve a chuviscar até a pouco! Até parece mentira!


----------



## WMeteo (18 Set 2017 às 11:53)

Bom dia,

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado, mas com algumas abertas com o sol a espreitar. Vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Set 2017 às 11:59)

Boas, aqui nestas zonas para não variar, nada de nada apenas céu nublado com abertas, nem um pingo, e já lá vão 82 dias sem precipitação e é para continuar.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Set 2017 às 12:00)

Boas, aqui nestas zonas para não variar, nada de nada apenas céu nublado com abertas, nem um pingo, e já lá vão 82 dias sem precipitação e é para continuar.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2017 às 12:26)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui sente-se um óptimo cheiro a molhado e as estradas têm bastantes poças. Nunca pensei que chovesse tanto. A estação mais próxima acumulou *1,0 mm*.
Estão *19,0°C*.


----------



## criz0r (18 Set 2017 às 12:32)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma bela "rega" de morrinha que nada acumulou por aqui, o Astro Rei já vai brilhando a seu belo prazer.
Sigo com 21,3ºC actuais e 81% de h.r.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2017 às 14:56)

Boas tardes,

Sol e 21,4ºC.

De manhã quando começou a chover, encontrava-me na serra, mais propriamente na zona da barragem do rio da Mula.
Na altura fiz um video, aqui fica.
Nunca tinha visto em finais de Setembro a barragem practicamente no máximo , a cota de 12 mts.


----------



## criz0r (18 Set 2017 às 15:03)

Boas,

Este Setembro mais parece o velho ditado " Março Marçagão, de manhã Inverno e à tarde Verão", depois de uma manhã de chuva fraca e humidade que chegou aos 90%, de momento a Cova da Piedade segue com 25,7ºC e apenas 33% de h.r.

De facto, é um clima fantástico este tirando a parte da situação de seca em que nos encontramos.

@jonas_87 tens a certeza que não andas pela Suíça? Essas imagens e com o tempo assim até parece outro País .


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2017 às 17:12)

Depois da manhã cinzenta e com algum chuvisco aqui em Leiria, a tarde tem sido de sol e tempo ameno.

Começa a notar-se os sinais do Outono na vegetação


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2017 às 17:35)

Por aqui também chuviscou logo ao inicio da manha, nao foi nada de importante, mas deu para recordar o cheiro a  terra molhada.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2017 às 18:01)

Chuva o que é isso? aqui seco seco seco nem humidade alta quanto mais chuva. 

Mínima bem mais alta hoje 15,1ºC a mais baixa estes dias foi ontem com 13,7ºC

De resto os dias tem estado amenos


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2017 às 19:59)

minima: *10.7ºC*
maxima: *26.1ºC*
actual: *20.5ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Set 2017 às 20:08)

Boas , hoje mais um dia sem história , com chuviscos de miséria não rendem nada como sempre , setembro a zeros no seu melhor .


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2017 às 20:21)

Alguma chuva pela GL ao fim da manhã, mas depois abriu o sol e depressa ficou mais quente de novo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2017 às 23:08)

*0,4 mm* acumulados, ao menos não fechamos o mês com 0...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Set 2017 às 23:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *0,4 mm* acumulados, ao menos não fechamos o mês com 0...



Esses 0,4 mm não vão render para nada , este setembro deve ser  o mais seco de todos enfim ..


----------



## Teya (19 Set 2017 às 00:05)

O céu a ficar cheio de nuvens. Foto tirada agora, junto ao terminal 2 do aeroporto.


----------



## criz0r (19 Set 2017 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

Continuação de tempos de seca por aqui com céu limpo e temperatura nos 19,5ºC.
Valha-nos a humidade que chegou aos 88% e assim refresca o ambiente. A mínima ficou-se pelos 15,8ºC.


----------



## WMeteo (19 Set 2017 às 12:05)

Bom dia,

Dia amanheceu com algum nevoeiro. Neste momento, presença de alguma nebulosidade e o sol vai marcando presença.


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2017 às 13:42)

Nada de novo no dia de hoje, sol calor e seca...

Mínima 16,1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Set 2017 às 15:10)

Mínima de *14,8ºC*, 4ºC acima da de ontem.

Máxima deve ter chegado aos *25ºC*. 

Nos próximos dias as máximas devem-se aproximar do normal para Setembro, contudo as mínimas parecem continuar abaixo da média.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2017 às 15:21)

Boas,

T.actual: *19,8ºC*

Ao final da manhã fui surpreendido com nevoeiro no Guincho. A nortada soprava bem.
Incrível como o vento teima em não acalmar de uma forma mais consistente, segundo os modelos só lá para dia 23 é que acalma.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2017 às 15:27)

meteoW disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Dia amanheceu com algum nevoeiro. Neste momento, presença de alguma nebulosidade e o sol vai marcando presença.



Offtopic: Amanhã vou  de bike até esses lados, estou curioso para fazer aquela descida para Tapada de Mafra vindo da Murgeira, estrada espectacular.


----------



## WMeteo (19 Set 2017 às 15:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: Amanhã vou  de bike até esses lados, estou curioso para fazer aquela descida para Tapada de Mafra vindo da Murgeira, estrada espectacular.



Essa foi uma zona na qual nunca passei de bicicleta. Acrescento no entanto, que toda aquela área correspondente ao Sobral da Abelheira, Azueira e Picanceira tem um conjunto de caminhos muito interessantes. Caso passes junto ao Rio do Sobral, depois informa sobre o estado do mesmo, para comparar com a informação aqui dada na semana passada relativamente ao mencionado curso de água, naquele caso junto ao Sobral da Abelheira.
________

Neste momento, céu totalmente limpo e sol. Vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2017 às 19:02)

meteoW disse:


> Essa foi uma zona na qual nunca passei de bicicleta. Acrescento no entanto, que toda aquela área correspondente ao Sobral da Abelheira, Azueira e Picanceira tem um conjunto de caminhos muito interessantes. Caso passes junto ao Rio do Sobral, depois informa sobre o estado do mesmo, para comparar com a informação aqui dada na semana passada relativamente ao mencionado curso de água, naquele caso junto ao Sobral da Abelheira.
> ________
> 
> Neste momento, céu totalmente limpo e sol. Vento fraco / nulo.



Sim acredito, por acaso só vou fazer estrada.
Falando no Rio Sobral sim vou passar por ele, pois o rio corre próximo da estrada que liga Codeçal ao Sobral da Abelheira.
Em tempos cheguei a fazer medições de temperatura naquele vale, tem mínimas muito baixas, por lá a geada é em doses industriais. 
Os vale do rio Sobral(Codeçal), rio cuco(Junqueiros) e rio Lizandro(Cheleiros-Carvalhal), são de longe alguns dos pontos mais frios do concelho de Mafra. No passado mês de Janeiro, não tenho qualquer duvida que por lá foram registadas minimas na ordem dos -6-/-7ºC
___________________

Neste momento já vai arrefecendo, *17,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2017 às 22:16)

maxima: *27.4ºC*
minima: *11.4ºC*
actual: *15.5ºC*


----------



## Caneira (19 Set 2017 às 22:20)

Máxima: 23,3
Mínima: 14,4 (Actual) com 86% de HR


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2017 às 03:42)

*9.9ºC*


----------



## Crissie (20 Set 2017 às 04:40)

15°C ,Bom dia!


----------



## WMeteo (20 Set 2017 às 11:03)

Bom dia,

Céu parcialmente nublado, algum sol e vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Set 2017 às 14:55)

Boa tarde por aqui a mínima foi de 12.2 por agora a temperatura é de 30.3 dia de calor a acabar o verão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2017 às 15:17)

Faço 3 anos de meteopt e lembro-me perfeitamente porque é que me inscrevi, foi o temporal de Setembro de 2014. Algo que nunca mais se repetiu. Quase 100 mm acumulados nesse mês. Podem recordar neste tópico.

Mínima: *13,1ºC*
Máxima: *23,3ºC
*
Ainda não disse, mas com a IPMA Amadora e a WU Amadora ambas a não reportar, as temperaturas que coloco aqui são da estação Netatmo de Belas. A mínima é geralmente do meu Auriol.


----------



## criz0r (20 Set 2017 às 18:18)

Boa tarde,

A mínima desta madrugada foi a mais fria desde Abril com 13,5ºC ás 6h da manhã. A máxima subiu até aos 28,4ºC com alguma oscilação devido ao aparecimento de nebulosidade alta a meio da tarde.

Por agora, a temperatura está nos 25,2ºC e o vento sopra fraco por vezes moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Set 2017 às 19:22)

Boa tarde, Máxima de 29,9ºC, por agora estão 26,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2017 às 20:15)

minima: *7.5ºC *(não deu para bater a minima de há 3 dias atrás, foi igualzinha)
maxima: *30.5ºC*
actual: *21.0ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (20 Set 2017 às 23:40)

Boas máxima quentinha de 31.8 por agora já mais fresco com 18.8


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2017 às 09:11)

Boas,
T.actual: *18,1ºC*

Ver se logo partilho algumas fotos da volta de ontem, paisagens deslumbrantes que a zona saloia sempre oferece. De resto saliento já o frio que estava ontem de manhã  em Mafra, vila realmente fria.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2017 às 11:52)

Boas!

Amanheceu com céu muito nublado em Leiria e assim se mantém, veremos se sempre teremos alguma precipitação no dia de hoje. 

Temperaturas de 20/21ºC nas estações WU aqui da zona.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 11:59)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Amanheceu com céu muito nublado em Leiria e assim se mantém, veremos se sempre teremos alguma precipitação no dia de hoje.
> 
> Temperaturas de 20/21ºC nas estações WU aqui da zona.


Bom dia. Espero que caia qualquer coisa...


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2017 às 12:15)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia "Primaveril" até ao momento por aqui. Sigo com 23,6ºC actuais e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2017 às 12:37)

Aqui mais um dia quente e seco como já era de esperar 

Mínima de 15,5ºC


----------



## belem (21 Set 2017 às 14:03)

Por aqui, quando amanheceu, estava tudo molhado.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2017 às 14:20)

Por aqui o Sol vai brilhando num céu com algumas nuvens.

Olhando para o satélite e para o radar vejo tudo a dissipar-se, a (pouca) chuva prevista para hoje acho que não se vai concretizar por aqui.


----------



## WMeteo (21 Set 2017 às 16:43)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui começa agora a chuviscar e vai-se instalando algum nevoeiro junto das serras nas proximidades.

Actualização: Os chuviscos duraram muito pouco tempo e o nevoeiro rapidamente dissipou-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2017 às 16:45)

Nevoeiro da serra a baixar a cota no ápice.
Forte nortada, nevoeiro em aproximação e caiem alguns pingos.
A reportar nos arredores do Abano(a norte do Guincho). Impressionante a mudança brusca no estado do tempo.


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2017 às 19:49)

minima: *8.1ºC *(+0.6ºC)
maxima: *26.7ºC *(-3.8ºC)
actual: *19.5ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Set 2017 às 19:57)

Mais um dia sem história , nada de muito a dizer a não ser sol todo o dia e vento moderado , vou esperando sentado por uma mudança digna de padrão .


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2017 às 20:42)

Boas noites,

Ora bem ontem meti-me então à estrada, volta dura mas interessante.
Saí de Alcabideche, mas só comecei a fotografar praticamente na fronteira entre Sintra e Mafra.
Registos fotográficos.

A caminho de Almorquim ( na vertente norte do vale do lizandro)







Junto ao rio lizandro entre Cheleiros e Carvalhal.
Este rio dificilmente seca, e ainda bem pois é graças a ele que nas margens do mesmo há grandes áreas agrícolas de reconhecida qualidade.







Na vila de Mafra, névoa e vento moderado a forte, estava frio.





Rumei então para a zona da Tapada de Mafra, vista cá de cima.





Uma paragem perto do rio sobral(seco) junto a aldeia do Codeçal.




A caminho do Sobral da Abelheira, ainda no mesmo vale do rio Sobral.





Ao sair do Sobral da Abelheira e perspectiva cá do alto da estrada que liga Mafra a Torres Vedras.













Finalizando, o mar.

Ribeira D´Ilhas





Foz do Lizandro





PS: Almoçei mesmo bem em casa de familiares, as uvas e figos deles foram ricas sobremesas, não fosse a zona saloia terra de uva/vinho. 

*Resumindo as condições atmosféricas da volta:*

Saí de Alcabideche com vento moderado a forte, a chatear-me literalmente, e temperatura nos 15,1ºC.
Cheguei a Chão de Meninos(Entrada de Sintra), com céu nublado, alguma névoa e 13,7ºC.

Como o céu estava meio nublado e nevoa, felizmente não apanhei inversões em vales/pequenas covas onde passam linhas de água por onde passei e ainda bem.

Disse felizmente, pois em Novembro 2016, fiz  uma volta mais ou menos idêntica e apanhei uma inversão brutal no vale do Cheleiros, a temperatura caiu dos 10ºC no topo para os 3ºC junto ao rio, apanhei tanto frio nas maos que até me senti mal com tanta dor nas mãos, situação complicada.

Adiante, em Mafra estava então névoa, mas com vento moderado e rajadas, sentia-se bem a névoa fria no lombo. No vale do Sobral deviam estar uns bons 17ºC/18ºC , não havia vento, estava à maneira. Por volta na hora de almoço aqueceu bem, no local onde almoçei (um vale em Monte Bom) deve ter idos aos 23ºC/24ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2017 às 21:24)

Pessoal, não querem vento forte? Dava de boa vontade, isto tem estado do piorio, não acalma por nada.

Aqui estamos assim...se ali é o Pai do Vento, cá é o Avô do Vento, e Malveira da Serra é oTrisavô do Vento. lol




wow que vendaval, a estação registou uma rajada de *77 km/h*!


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2017 às 21:36)

@jonas_87 excelente reportagem, mais uma  Paisagens fantásticas mesmo aqui ao virar da esquina.
Só por curiosidade, tens ideia da distância que percorreste em todo esse trajecto?


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2017 às 21:43)

criz0r disse:


> @jonas_87 excelente reportagem, mais uma  Paisagens fantásticas mesmo aqui ao virar da esquina.
> Só por curiosidade, tens ideia da distância que percorreste em todo esse trajecto?



Obrigado.
Sim não partilhei os dados da volta, mas aqui vão:

98,7 kms distância total

1550 mts acumulados
4:57 tempo total a pedalar
279 mts cota máxima


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Set 2017 às 21:46)

Dentro de em breve vou passar a postar em alcochete , @jonas_87 bela reportagem mais uma vez .


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2017 às 21:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado.
> Sim não partilhei os dados da volta, mas aqui vão:
> 
> 98,7 kms distância total
> ...


eheh valente, tens de participar na volta a Portugal ou no Tour
Boa reportagem como sempre


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2017 às 22:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado.
> Sim não partilhei os dados da volta, mas aqui vão:
> 
> 98,7 kms distância total
> ...


Excelentes fotos! Parabéns!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Set 2017 às 23:26)

Vento louco agora à noite, podem estar 15ºC mas a sensação é com certeza de uns 10ºC.

Já me constipei  Mesmo no último dia de Verão...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2017 às 23:29)

Obrigado a todos. 
________

Eu bem digo que por cá quando menos se espera, acontecem surpresas.
Não é que a estação de referencia registou uma rajada máxima de *80,4 km/h, *impressionante aceleração do vendaval, faço ideia noutros pontos do concelho...
Simplesmente um exagero esta nortada tão forte, quase em finais de Setembro,pouco comum mesmo.
Neste momento sopra a *35 km/h*, e rajada de *75 km/h*.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Set 2017 às 09:21)

Bom dia, grandes fotos muito lindas as paisagens ai ainda, por cá não posso dizer o mesmo está tudo já com uma cor castanha e é para continuar pelo menos até ao fim deste mês, por agora estão 13,5ºC e céu pouco nublado, mais um dia de sol que se espera, e já lá vão 86 dias sem precipitação é muito triste.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Set 2017 às 09:33)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Bom dia, grandes fotos muito lindas as paisagens ai ainda, por cá não posso dizer o mesmo está tudo já com uma cor castanha e é para continuar pelo menos até ao fim deste mês, por agora estão 13,5ºC e céu pouco nublado, mais um dia de sol que se espera, e já lá vão 86 dias sem precipitação é muito triste.




Pois é muito triste , é o setembro mais seco de que tenho memória , pode ser que outubro nos reserve algo , por agora estão 15.4 graus , mais um dia de sol .


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2017 às 09:47)

Incrivel o que se passou por cá em termos de vento.
A estação de referencia registou velocidade maxima de vento de *56 km/h*, e rajada maxima de *83,7 km/h.*
Os bombeiros de Alcabideche tiveram uma ocorrência a escassos metros de casa, um placar enorme ficou todo divido aos bocados, as chapas voaram para a ciclovia e terreno envolvente.

Foto possivel .




A referida ocorrencia no site dos bombeiros.





@criz0r nem o Arpege conseguiu prever isto,alias esteve longe... impressionante vendaval.
Aqui devo ter tido 90 km/h de rajada...
Já vomito nortada porra


----------



## WMeteo (22 Set 2017 às 09:52)

Bom dia,

Por aqui sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e algum sol. Vento fraco / nulo.
________

@jonas_87 Excelentes registos. Pela informação que disponibilizas, na zona onde passaste junto ao Rio Sobral, o mesmo encontrava-se igualmente seco?


----------



## criz0r (22 Set 2017 às 10:24)

Bons dias,

@jonas_87 xiça! 98 km's é obra! Realmente concordo com o @Davidmpb, devias tentar rivalizar com o Froome 

Por acaso ontem, quando estava a analisar os modelos verifiquei isto no Arpége:







Nada portanto que indicasse esses valores de rajada, a minha rajada máxima ontem por aqui foi de 28km/h e a estação mais próxima de 32km/h.

A terra do vento a ser subestimada pelos Modelos .


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2017 às 11:13)

criz0r disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> @jonas_87 xiça! 98 km's é obra! Realmente concordo com o @Davidmpb, devias tentar rivalizar com o Froome
> 
> ...



Provavelmente são fenómenos algo localizados e propiciados pela geografia do local, que por isso mesmo escapam à malha dos modelos globais.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2017 às 17:46)

máxima: *28.9ºC *(+2.2ºC)
minima: *13.2ºC *(+5.1ºC)
actual: *26.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2017 às 18:02)

MSantos disse:


> Provavelmente são fenómenos algo localizados e propiciados pela geografia do local, que por isso mesmo escapam à malha dos modelos globais.



Boas,

Sim é exactamente isso o que se passa por cá, fenómeno localizado, infelizmente há poucos estudos.E acredita, há sítios do concelho bem piores que este. Se por acaso não houvesse a serra de Sintra e respectiva vertente sul, não tinha este vendaval.
Neste momento, o modelo que melhor modela os vendavais locais da zona, é de longe o Arpege, mas como se viu ontem/hoje tambem falha redondamente, o que mostra que mesmo tendo mais resolução que outros modelos é difcil prever isto por cá. Outro exemplo é uma simples inversão térmica, uma pequena cova onde passe um ribeiro , da linha de água ao ponto alto, distam por exemplo 30 metros de desnivel, é possível ter uma variação de temperatura de 3ºC/5ºC.
Voltando ao vento,convém salientar que este episódio de vendaval, é como sempre, rajadas fortes umas atrás das outras e velocidades de vento muito elevadas, não é uma rajada isolada, antes fosse, por cá é mesmo massacre durante horas e por vezes dias seguidos a fio.
Antigamente era muito muito critico com o IPMA sobre a questão do vento, ainda o sou um pouco, mas se há modelos de boa resolução que não conseguem prever isto, como posso eu também massacrar o IPMA? lol

Rajadas máximas do dia ontem.





Fui consultar agora o modelo AROME, tinha colocado para as 3:00 da madrugada de hoje, uma mancha de rajada maxima de 80-90 km/h exactamente para aqui.









meteoW disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e algum sol. Vento fraco / nulo.
> ________
> ...



Boas,

Obrigado.
Sim o rio Sobral estava seco no Codeçal.
Esqueci-me de referir que antes do verão estive na Tapada de Mafra e a linha de água já estava com pouca água. A guia que nos acompanhava disse que a ribeira seca todos os verões.


----------



## undersnite (22 Set 2017 às 23:32)

Máxima de 22.1°C.
Neste momento 13.6°.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Set 2017 às 12:42)

Bom dia, mais um dia que vai ser sem grande história, sigo com 24,6ºC e céu pouco nublado, 87 dias já sem precipitação tão bom.


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2017 às 13:29)

Nada de novo a única coisa nova foi a mínima a mais baixa em meses, ficou nos 12,6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2017 às 15:18)

Mínima: *12,1ºC*
Máxima: *24,8ºC*

Este mês vai ter uma anomalia na mínima bem negativa...


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2017 às 19:02)

minima: *9.2ºC *(-3.4ºC)
maxima: *28.8ºC *(-0.1ºC)
actual: *24.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2017 às 19:40)

Boas,

Extremos: *12,3ºC* / *23,6ºC*
T.actual: *17,1ºC*

Nova madrugada que promete ter mínimas valentes em locais de inversão.
____

Enquadrando novamente as rajadas máximas de ontem registadas pelo IPMA.
Aqui na estação de referencia tive então rajada máxima de *83 km/h*.

Cabo Raso foi apenas aos *60,1 km/h.*
Em Lisboa nem chegaram aos *40 km/h.*
Cabo Carvoeiro foi apenas aos *40,3 km/h.*
Mais um dia com nortada violenta, super localizada.


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2017 às 01:02)

Boa noite,

Mínimas cada vez mais frias por aqui. Ontem chegou aos 13,3ºC e a máxima nos 26,0ºC.
Neste momento a temperatura só não desce mais devido ao vento fraco que se faz sentir. 16,6ºC actuais e 68% de h.r.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Set 2017 às 09:25)

Bom dia, a minima por aqui foi de 8,7ºC, por agora estão 15ºC e céu pouco nublado e pronto está visto que este mês vai ser o mais seco desde que faço registos ( 2008) vai ser um grande zero.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2017 às 11:42)

Mínima de 12,1ºC a única coisa que faz lembrar que é Outono.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2017 às 13:08)

O dia de ontem e hoje acordaram com nevoeiro praticamente cerrdo, mas depressa se dissipa com a ajuda do sol.
De resto o dia segue ameno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Set 2017 às 13:47)

Mínima: *10,1ºC*  Olá Inverno?
Máxima: *25,1ºC
*
Cabo Raso foi aos *9,5ºC* às 7h UTC, aquela estação é sempre surpreendente.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2017 às 14:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *10,1ºC*  Olá Inverno?
> Máxima: *25,1ºC
> *
> Cabo Raso foi aos *9,5ºC* às 7h UTC, aquela estação é sempre surpreendente.



E eu aqui com mínima de 12,8 graus. 
Aquela estação tem uma " pequena inversão", como referi em tempos. Esteve uma madrugada calma em termos de vento por lá, a chave de tal registo. Comparando, a estação da praia do Guincho, registou uma mínima de 12,2 graus.


----------



## WMeteo (24 Set 2017 às 16:00)

Boa tarde,

Ontem, céu limpo, sol e vento fraco / nulo. Surgimento de alguma nebulosidade ao final do dia. 

Hoje, cenário semelhante até ao momento.


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2017 às 20:07)

minima: *???* (acabou as pilhas da estação durante a noite, Coruche na hora mais baixa foi aos 7.4ºC, ali o colega André Filipe Bom, do Couço, teve 8.7ºC, Coruche tem sempre minimas mais baixa, aposto que devo ter andado também na casa dos 8ºC)
máxima: *29.5ºC *(+0.7ºC)
actual: *23.2ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Set 2017 às 20:40)

Boa noite.
Mínima de 6.9℃
Máxima de 28.8℃ - não prévia tanto
Agora 18.8℃ e vai morrinhando  fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2017 às 21:02)

Boas,

Extremos: 12,8ºC / 22,8ºC

Noites já bastante frescas. Hoje ao inicio da madrugada estava mais frio em Cascais do que aqui, e a diferença ainda era significativa, cerca de 4ºC.
Em Cascais estavam 13ºC, em Alcabideche estavam 17ºC.

Como esperado houve inversões valentes,mínimas bem baixas, destaque para Igreja Nova, Mafra com *4,9ºC*, e Seiça,Ourém com *4,4ºC*.
Esse valor de um vale junto a Igreja Nova, Mafra, aponta para que no vale do Cheleiros a mínima tenha rondado os 3/4ºC, impressionante.

Este outono-inverno vou tentar fazer o registo de mínimas no vale do Pisão, o ponto mais frio aqui do concelho, com simples auriol bem instalado e está feito.
Não vou cair no erro de instalar um datalogger e colocar aqui a foto, pois 120 euros simplesmente arderam, roubaram na altura. lol
_________________________________________________


Hoje na Pedra Amarela, cota 406 mts, Serra de Sintra.





Zoom no máximo, Margem Sul e Impotente vertente norte da Arrábida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2017 às 21:12)

Boa noite a todos. Chuvisca fraco por aqui mas dá para molhar tudo!


----------



## undersnite (24 Set 2017 às 23:35)

Boas,
Por aqui continua a morrinha, já há algumas horas, com 19 graus atuais.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Set 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia, máxima de ontem foi de 29,5ºC, hoje estão já 19ºC e céu limpo, incrivel mais um dia de sol.


----------



## ct5iul (25 Set 2017 às 09:57)

Bom Dia 
METEO-ALMADA (CT2IUL)

Informo que entrou em funcionamento a estação Meteorológica Meteo-Almada esta estação junta se se ao projecto Meteo-Ajuda

Temp Max: 21.2 ºC
Temp Mini: 17.9ºC
Rajada Máxima: 15.8 km/h


Temp atual 21.2ºC 09:50

Pressão: 1026.4Hpa 09:50
Intensidade do Vento: 1.4 km/h 09:50
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 21.1ºC 09:50
Ponto de Orvalho: 21.0ºC 09:50
Humidade Relativa:75% 09:50
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 09:50
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO ALMADA ( Ainda em construção )
http://www.meteo-almada.comunidades.net/

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA  ( Estação em manutenção ou reparação)
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2017 às 11:16)

Bom dia e boa semana! 

Manhã começou cinzenta em Leiria e nevoeiro em Leiria, por agora o Sol já brilha!


----------



## criz0r (25 Set 2017 às 15:20)

Boa tarde,



ct5iul disse:


> Bom Dia
> METEO-ALMADA (CT2IUL)
> 
> Informo que entrou em funcionamento a estação Meteorológica Meteo-Almada esta estação junta se se ao projecto Meteo-Ajuda



Espectáculo! Mais uma estação de referência na nossa cidade . Bem precisamos, visto que a Estação do IPMA na Praia da Rainha não reflecte em nada a enorme quantidade de micro-climas que existe nesta região da Margem Sul. Parabéns pelo projecto .

A tarde segue bem quente na Cova da Piedade, a temperatura está nos 26,5ºC com o vento praticamente sem se notar.

De referir, a madrugada de Domingo que foi bem fria por aqui, a mínima chegou aos 12,3ºC sendo a mais fria desde Abril.


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2017 às 20:00)

máxima: *27.5ºC *(-2.0ºC)
minima: *13.4ºC *(sem registo ontem por falta de pilhas, mas foi bem mais alta)
actual: *20.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2017 às 23:02)

Boas,
Dia ameno.
Felizmente o vento tem estado bem mais calmo, é aproveitar, pois a partir de  dia 29 volta a forte nortada, surreal este prolongamento de ventania. Como é que podemos ter chuva, se o estado do tempo parece Julho...só nortada por cá.

T.minima: *15,5ºC*
T.máxima: *23,2ºC*
Rajada máxima:* 40 km/h*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Set 2017 às 23:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Dia ameno.
> Felizmente o vento tem estado bem mais calmo, é aproveitar, pois a partir de  dia 29 volta a forte nortada, surreal este prolongamento de ventania. Como é que podemos ter chuva, se o estado do tempo parece Julho...só nortada por cá.
> 
> ...



E o Ipma prevê 29 graus para Lisboa nos dias 28 e 29 , continua o calor , nunca mais vem a chuva .


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Set 2017 às 23:44)

Dia mais ameno, mínima de *14ºC*, máxima de* 28ºC*, mas à Setembro.


----------



## WMeteo (26 Set 2017 às 08:08)

Bom dia,

Dia amanheceu nublado, mas o sol parece que já vai querendo espreitar. Vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (26 Set 2017 às 08:59)

Bom dia, minima fresquinha 9,6ºC, por agora estão 14,2ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2017 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

Mínima fixada nos 16,1ºC. Entretanto a manhã segue já com 20,9ºC, 47% de h.r e vento fraco de Leste.
A partir de hoje, o tempo convida a umas idas à praia. Há que aproveitar a pasmaceira enquanto é possível .


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Set 2017 às 12:02)

Pensava que as mínimas fora de época já tinham ido embora, mas os *12,1ºC* dizem que não. 

Dia bom para passear de manhã com uma temperatura agradável a rondar os *20ºC*. À tarde deve passar dos 25ºC.


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2017 às 12:03)

Bom dia!

O dia começou com nevoeiro que entretanto já se dissipou. Por agora vai brilhando o Sol e a temperatura vai subindo.

Temperaturas na casa dos 20/21ºC nas estações WU aqui da zona.


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2017 às 14:58)

Boas,

Condições actuais:

27,5ºC
21% h.r
Vento de 6,1 km/h do quadrante Norte
Pressão nos 1019hPa


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2017 às 20:46)

minima: *9.1ºC *(-4.3ºC)
maxima: *29.0ºC *(+1.5ºC)
actual: *19.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2017 às 22:08)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *15,5ºC* / *22,9ºC*
T.actual: *17,7ºC*
Mesmo sendo um dia calmo em termos de vento, ainda deu para registar rajada máxima de* 51 km/h*, e velocidade máxima de *37 km/h *, terra tramada.

Hoje de manhã cedo, aproveitando a volta de bike, tentei fazer o registo da inversão do Pisão, mas apanhei "restos", notava-se perfeitamente mistura de massas de ar devido ao vento fraco a moderado que presenciei em pleno fundo de vale. Saí de casa com *17,3ºC*, na cova estavam *13,9ºC*, nada de especial portanto.
Quando falo no Pisão, falo disto:
-4ºC
19 /01/2017
Madrugada épica, até as copas das árvores gelaram.


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2017 às 22:18)

Boas,

A máxima chegou aos *28,8ºC* e a rajada máxima de 28 km/h.
Por agora estão 20,0ºC e 42% de h.r.


----------



## remember (26 Set 2017 às 23:10)

Boas, dias muitos idênticos ultimamente, de salientar as mínimas que parecem continuar baixas para a altura!
Mínima de 13,9ºC
Máxima de 29.3ºC
Temperatura actual 18,8ºC e 50% de humidade!


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2017 às 02:42)

*8.7°C*


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2017 às 07:13)

Bom dia, manhã de 15°C e vento inexistente.


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2017 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a mínima chegou aos *15,0ºC*. Perspectiva-se mais um dia quente.
A manhã segue com 22,2ºC, vento fraco de NNW e 60% de h.r.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2017 às 12:45)

tive uma minima de *5.8ºC *

agora sigo com *26.1ºC*


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2017 às 14:54)

Boas,

Por Peniche estamos assim...






Aliás, temos estado assim nos últimos dias! Últimos loooongos dias!!! Mais logo o nevoeiro que está no mar vem p'ra terra. É o que tem acontecido. Por volta das 17 horas começa a tapar tudo.

Atchiiiiiiim


(foto: Telmo Dias)


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Set 2017 às 15:40)

Boa tarde, a unica cois de salientar hoje foi a minima, 6,9ºC, ás 7 da manhã quando fui para  o trabalho estava um belo frio pareceia inverno, mas pronto agora estão 28,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2017 às 17:01)

*30ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2017 às 19:09)

Por aqui as madrugadas já estão bem "geladas", no local mais frio aqui da minha localidade, hoje antes das 7 da manhã, estavam 5ºC.
Mas já durante a tarde, até parece que estamos ainda no Verão, pois uma bela sombra ainda vale "ouro", é uma grande amplitude térmica.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Set 2017 às 19:25)

Máxima de 29,9ºC, por agora ainda estão 27ºC.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2017 às 21:49)

minima: *5.8ºC *(-3.3ºC)
maxima: *30.1ºC *(+1.1ºC)
actual: *19.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2017 às 23:06)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: 15,2 graus / 24,6 graus

Neste momento, temperatura algo alta, 19,3 graus.


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Set 2017 às 08:55)

Bom dia
Nevoeiro cerrado e 13.8°C


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2017 às 10:12)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia
> Nevoeiro cerrado e 13.8°C



Aqui no centro da cidade o nevoeiro já levantou entretanto. Por agora o Sol vai brilhando, com vento fraco e temperatura amena de 17/18ºC.


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2017 às 10:32)

Bons dias,

Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos *15,9ºC*. Hoje mais uma dose de calor .
21,2ºC actuais e ainda 73% de humidade relativa.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2017 às 11:23)

*23,1ºC* e vento fraco.
Por cá isto já representa calor, faço ideia para a semana...


----------



## ct5iul (28 Set 2017 às 12:02)

Bom Dia 
METEO-ALMADA (CT2IUL)

Temp Max: 25.2 ºC
Temp Mini: 17.9ºC
Rajada Máxima: 12.0 km/h


Temp atual 25.2ºC 11:55

Pressão: 1021.56Hpa 11:55
Intensidade do Vento: 1.3 km/h 11:55
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: NNE
Temperatura do vento: 25.2ºC 11:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 18.0ºC 11:55
Humidade Relativa:66% 11:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado 11:55
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO ALMADA ( Ainda em construção )
http://www.meteo-almada.comunidades.net/


----------



## ct5iul (28 Set 2017 às 12:12)

Bom Dia 
METEO-AJUDA (CT2IUL)

Temp Max: 25.7 ºC
Temp Mini: 18.4ºC
Rajada Máxima: 18.2 km/h


Temp atual 25.7ºC 11:55

Pressão: 1016.82Hpa 11:55
Intensidade do Vento: 5.6 km/h 11:55
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SSW
Temperatura do vento: 24.8ºC 11:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 18.0ºC 11:55
Humidade Relativa:60% 11:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado 11:55
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2017 às 14:25)

*30.3ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Set 2017 às 15:30)

Boa tarde, neste momento estão 30,6ºC acho que não começou o Outono mas sim novamente o verão.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2017 às 15:52)

Estão *29,0℃ *agora por aqui.. A mínima foi de 14,3℃


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2017 às 18:18)

Boa tarde,

A máxima hoje chegou aos *28,3ºC*. Aproveitei a folga e fui dar uma volta até à Costa da Caparica, a água até por volta das 12h estava mesmo muito fria, talvez a rondar os 16/17ºC.
Entretanto e mesmo com temperaturas abaixo dos 30ºC, ainda apanhei um escaldão na cara .

Neste momento, ainda 27,1ºC e vento fraco por vezes moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2017 às 20:02)

máxima: *30.8ºC *(+0.7ºC)
minima: *10.7ºC *(+4.9ºC)
actual: *23.9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2017 às 22:26)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem quente, que dá alguma preguiça para quem andar a ultimar os preparativos para a apanha da azeitona, que aos poucos já observa algumas pessoas já a apanhá-la, pois tal como a vindima, também foi antecipada devido á seca.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2017 às 22:27)

Boas noites,

Novamente um  dia com pouco ou nenhum vento, uma acalmia que sabe muito bem para a malta desta zona.
De manhã passei pela Malveira da Serra, não corria vento, sensação estranha, dado ser uma localidade que leva dias e dias de nortada violenta a extrema.
Sábado já vou ter forte nortada, e assim corre o mês de Julho, peço desculpa,  finais de Setembro. 

Extremos térmicos: *14,8ºC* / *24,9ºC*
T.actual:* 19,3ºC*


----------



## Geopower (28 Set 2017 às 22:48)

Dia bem quente por Telheiras.
extremos:
29.0ºC
17.8ºC
Noite segue agradável: 22,1ºC. Vento fraco..


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2017 às 12:44)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *16,9ºC*. A temperatura começou a disparar à momentos e já conto com 26,3ºC, nunca mais acaba o Verão..


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2017 às 14:10)

*30.5ºC*


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2017 às 14:15)

Boa tarde!

Manhã com muito nevoeiro em Leiria que deu lugar a uma tarde plena de Sol e algum calor. 

A paisagem vai ganhando tons Outonais, nota-se bem a entrada da nova estação!


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2017 às 18:11)

máxima: *30.7ºC *(-0.1ºC)
minima: *11.4ºC *(+0.7ºC)
actual: *28.9ºC*


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2017 às 18:17)

Dia muito quente e com alguma concentração de poeiras em suspensão. Deve ser por isso que tenho sentido os olhos irritados durante o dia.
A máxima chegou aos *29,1ºC*, amanhã vai descer cerca de 4ºC a 5ºC para depois voltar a subir em flecha no Domingo.


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2017 às 18:32)

Depois de boa parte da tarde termos tido tempo soalheiro, agora em Leiria o tempo voltou a encobrir.

Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2017 às 20:25)

Boas,

Dia quente, mais um, chegou aos* 26,0ºC.*
Amanhã vai descer bem.
Entretanto, já entrou forte nortada aqui numa boa parte do concelho, ao final da tarde apanhei fortes rajadas em Janes, Malveira da Serra, Zambujeiro e Pisão de Cima.
Formou-se capacete na serra, pelas minhas contas acima da cota 350 mts.
Para Segunda dão 30ºC  para cá e lestada claro, impressionante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2017 às 00:05)

Máxima perto dos *28ºC*.

Final do dia ainda quente, estava-se bem de manga curta, esplanadas ainda cheias...

Já me estava a habituar aos dias frescos do meio do mês, mas tinham de vir estes para contrabalançar a anomalia.


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2017 às 09:56)

Ontem mais um dia de verão  A máxima foi de *30,2ºC*

Hoje a mínima foi de *16,7ºC*

Agora céu nublado por nuvens altas o sol espreita tímido e estão *19,7ºC *com vento fraco*. *


----------



## Caneira (30 Set 2017 às 12:28)

Bom dia,

Tempo algo estranho por aqui:

Mínima de *15,1ºC*

Sigo agora com *19,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2017 às 12:42)

Boas,

Como esperado, descida da temperatura máxima, neste momento apenas 20,1ºC.
A manhã já foi  ventosa _qb_, a tarde e noite serão piores.


----------



## david 6 (30 Set 2017 às 13:59)

hoje mais fresco sigo com 24.7ºC, infelizmente a partir de amanhã é a subir...


----------



## undersnite (30 Set 2017 às 17:05)

21,4ºC de momento


----------



## david 6 (30 Set 2017 às 18:49)

máxima: *26.2ºC *(-4.5ºC)
minima: *15.0ºC *(+3.6ºC)
actual: *22.2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2017 às 19:07)

Só para relatar que esta tarde registei vento a *86 km/h * no pequeno cume(cota 255 mts) junto a barragem da mula(serra de Sintra), simplesmente inacreditável o vendaval extremo de vento por lá.
Não dava para estar de pé no cimo da rocha.
Na Pedra Amarela cota 406 mts estava talvez metade da intensidade do vento, lá está nesta serra a suposta lógica de quanto mais alto mais vento é quebrada num ápice.


Sigo com *17,3ºC* e forte nortada.


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2017 às 19:45)

Aqui vento fraco com 20.0ºC

Máxima de 25,2ºC e uma rajada máxima de 40km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2017 às 21:55)

Até ao momento, dados retirados da estação de referência.

Velocidade máxima de vento: 56 km/h
Rajada máxima de vento: 76 km/h

Valores superiores ao previsto/ modelado,enfim outro mundo.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2017 às 01:07)

Nortada violenta.
Sopra a 50 km/h e rajada de 84 km/h.
E dizia Ipma vento moderado com rajadas até 60 km/h. Lol arpege a falhar redondamente.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Out 2017 às 01:16)

Noite fresca aqui em Alenquer 15ºc..No entanto as preocupações pela falta de chuva são muitas, algo me diz que só la para o Final do Outubro ou mesmo em Novembro... Isto esta a tornar-se angustiante


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Out 2017 às 09:51)

Bom dia, mais uma dia de sol que se perspectiva e vai ser uma semana muito quente, isto em Outubro, já chega de tanto sol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2017 às 10:22)

Por aqui este 1º dia de Outubro segue já bem ameno.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Out 2017 às 10:33)

E voltou o calor em força , enfim , amanhã vai ser ainda mais calor , já tou farto disto .


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2017 às 02:38)

14.4ºC


----------

